# Hollowgram SISL crank arm removal



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

Need clarification if i need the KT013 tool to remove the crank arms or is that only for the Si crank arms? Seems as if i could just use a mallet to remove them, but thought i'd ask first to play it safe.


----------



## masornia925 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nvr mind guys i got it, def need to use a tool


----------

